# photo - toujours la déception sur ipad2



## iglooigloo (5 Mars 2011)

Déception après l'annonce de l'ipad2 sur photo. Rien de nouveau.
garageband bravo ! 
mais photo  ca reste toujours bricolo  et inexploitable quand on a de nombreux albums !

on n'a pas dépassé la barre des 64Go.
impossible de mettre ma musique, mes photos et mes 3go d'appli.
mais admettons que j'accepte de ne pas embarquer tous les go sur l'ipad.
( il n'y aurait plus de problème avec un connecteur carte sd )

le soft photo est incapable de gérer les arborescences ou au moins d'afficher tous les albums comme sur iphone, en mode liste. J'ai 15 albums en moyenne par année et sur 15 ans cela fait environ 225 albums. 

SVP APPLE , afficher au moins le mode liste. C'est la base.
ensuite, il faudrait aussi transférer l'arborescence (j'ai un dossier par décennie et année par exemple).

sinon c'est inexploitable sur ipad et je n'achete toujours pas d'ipad.
peut-etre un réveil d'APPLE avec ios 5 ?


----------

